# PredatorTalk Decal



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

*PredatorTalk Decals*​
*Which color do you prefer?*

BLUE6154.95%RED5045.05%


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Finally after a long hiatus, we are in the LAST phase of getting PredatorTalk Decals. We need to as a membership decide which color we want so thats the reason for a poll. Nicole (the designer) has worked hard on it with me to what I had envisioned to help promote PredatorTalk and all it encompasses. These are the final "drafts", pick just one!! Only one color is going to be made so pick wisely, and follow along to see which the membership has decided on.
View attachment pt_decal.pdf


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is a visual of what you're voting on in case you don't want to download the PDF that Ralph uploaded above.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ahhh... and look at that giant TYPO! This is all real here folks.... even a great graphic designer can screw up sometimes. She's on it now.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Ahhh... and look at that giant TYPO! This is all real here folks.... even a great graphic designer can screw up sometimes. She's on it now.


 Thanks for getting it up without a download, didnt know how to do that myself Chris. And the typo I didnt catch myself!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Thanks for getting it up without a download, didnt know how to do that myself Chris. And the typo I didnt catch myself!!


This is all you, Ralph. Thank YOU for taking this on. I think it's awesome.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Made the spelling bee on this one.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those look awesome ! Great job Ralph and Nicole !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome guys and gals, thanks.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks to you all as well, I wouldnt have bothered if I didnt like PredatorTalk and its members.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like both! Well done Ralph and Nicole.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

appreciate your work R&N------Great Decal-sb


----------



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

i like the blue just for the simple fact the red reminds me of the [ anti ] or stop simbal . wouldn't want the public to think this is an anti predator hunting site lol . i would be interested in purchasing an embroidered sew on patch as well as long as it wasn't red .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

AWESOME !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> What!!! There's no mauve as a color option???lol


 Is that what color they're making BOWS in now? Or are you looking at your fingernails again? LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

halfbreed said:


> i like the blue just for the simple fact the red reminds me of the [ anti ] or stop simbal . wouldn't want the public to think this is an anti predator hunting site lol . i would be interested in purchasing an embroidered sew on patch as well as long as it wasn't red .


 Mmmm somebody has their thinking cap on good point !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> What!!! There's no mauve as a color option???lol


I figured you'd want rainbow !


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Great design! I look forward to gettin one.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ralph and Nicole great decals and a great job.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> I think maybe something in a rose yellow with just a splash of hot pink would be pretty.


Yes that would look FAAABUUULLOOUUUSSSS !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gee, I wonder why they don't show me the results before I vote ? ......said the sasquatch.
I'm sorry apparently my voice activated typing program is reading my thoughts...wait, I didn't order a pizza...hey who typed boobs....what the .......logging off


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Love them, like the blue one better though. Awesome work. I have learned so much reading what you guys have to say I would love representing the site.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Gee, I wonder why they don't show me the results before I vote ? ......said the sasquatch.
> I'm sorry apparently my voice activated typing program is reading my thoughts...wait, I didn't order a pizza...hey who typed boobs....what the .......logging off


HAHAHAHAHAH. SG after you but the gun.... get a computer so you can see the fine print LOL!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL the vote is 50/50 right now.... looks like you are going to have to choose after all Chris!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

nope I changed my vote! LOL now its 56 to 43


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

"I went off of my tapatalk app and got on the regular site and saw the option to vote......it doesn't show up on the smartphone app.,"

Ya gotta be smart for it to show up on the smart phone---see even your phone knew that !!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHAHA Ralph ! SG you set yourself up for that one man. I don't see the red as a stop sign or anti. It seems to stand out better than blue. I actually don't like red at all but I want something that I can show off on my vehicle and equipment and blue won't cut it.


----------



## rsf31tmp (Aug 30, 2012)

blue all the way


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry SG! You can come out of the closet now! LOL


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Me likee. Good job a22. Good catch Chris. I just thought it was the Olde English spelling version.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

The decal looks great. Just noticed though it looks like the coyote doesn't have a tail lol.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jonbnks said:


> The decal looks great. Just noticed though it looks like the coyote doesn't have a tail lol.


 It was shot off, what you are now looking at is the second follow up shot and he's dead on.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm on the red side of this one. Both look great and thanks to all of you for putting the effort forth to design (and proof-read) them. I think the red just looks better in this case, I would be interested in an embroidered patch too, if some one were to offer them for sale, it would go well with the others on the trophy wall.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I think the poll is telling us we need red AND blue lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope the election in November isn't this close....LOL


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Good job on the decals Ralph and Nicole!!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice. I'm not a bumper sticker guy. Just have a Iowa Hawkeyes plate on the front of my wife's Jeep, but...I'd slap one of those on my Jeep. Both colors looks good.
RS, NattyB


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

When will these be done?!! I seriously need a pair for my truck!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Varmintnv said:


> When will these be done?!! I seriously need a pair for my truck!!


 This is like Orsen Wells used to say in his ad for wine----"we will sell no wine before its time"--its being handled. Just have to be patient people.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Patience my backside!! I wanna kill.........er, oh yea, they're just stickers. Guess I can wait for stickers. LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

BAHAHA would someone please give this man a sticker ?


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

thay r good look n


----------



## KrazyKowboy (Oct 23, 2012)

As long as there's nothing against a newbie buying one I want like 4. One for my truck, one for the dog kennel, one for my rifle case, and one for my laptop! Those are very cool! Please let me know when they're done, we youngens have no patients.


----------



## Hmille10 (Oct 24, 2012)

Red looks awesome! I'd buy one for sure


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

These done yet!!? My "Utah bird dogs", decoys ducks and GSP pointing stickers are getting lonely, they need another with em.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I voted blue, but they both are very nice.

Start the presses, or whatever makes stickers!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay for those new members who havent voted yet as far as color, now is the time--I'm submitting to Chris the winning color/s after Thanksgiving. I think the poll has ran its course, however there are now new members and this is a final call and invitation to vote. If you would as a new member let us know you have cast a vote, then we can be certain each color has a representation of our membership as best we can--thanks for taking the time to vote. Of consideration for Chris and Nicole, they are in the process of moving to Texas from Arizona; translation they are the ones handling the actual making of the decals. So in light of this-- be even more patient as with anything these days, it takes money and the time to complete the final step of the decals. I am sending Chris a PM and will get back with you all on exactly where we are at this point in time, other than that this is the latest I can give you. So far its RED 24 votes and BLUE 18, so new guys if you havent voted do so please--thanks to all for your patience!!


----------



## Tbbarber (May 12, 2012)

Red


----------



## MOZEN1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Blue


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

I think red would show up best on all my trucks.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Red


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tbbarber said:


> Red


 Ok guys, thx for the votes I see the numbers have changed--after thanksgiving, weekend included; Im going to close the poll so thanks to all who have responded and to those who might still get in under the wire---- SUNDAY NIGHT is the last night for the poll--thanks to all again--Ralph.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I voted for purple, since both the red and blue look good, so I figured I'd combine them. Plus it's my youngest daughter's favorite color, and she seems to dig the idea of hunting coyotes, so it's a good fit.









Great looking decals either way. Maybe I could shave that in my lab's fur? The wife should get over it.


----------



## Coalforge (Nov 30, 2012)

I would go with Blue as red sun fades quite a bit and I don't need a coyote in a pink ring on my truck.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Are these available yet? I would like to purchase the Red style


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Was just wondering if the decals were ready yet?

:archery01:


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue for me.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Just saw this thread and am also wondering how you go about getting one (or more) of these? Nice work!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Blue for us.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I would take a couple of what ever color is avalible.


----------



## Tree dweller (Dec 27, 2012)

Red all the way, decal looks sweet by the way, when can we expect to see them finished and ready for orders?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tree dweller.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome: TD


----------



## Getandy (Jan 26, 2013)

Are these available to order yet?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't believe they are. I think they are close but nothing gets done when it is hunting season. Coyotes are open ALL year in Texas!!! That should explain it !!! LOL


----------



## tdzimmermanjr (Feb 4, 2013)

I definitely want one when they are ready.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I would like one also.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Can't wait til they're ready. Will go nice along with the NRA sticker on the truck.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it too late to vote for green = )


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I want one dont care what color, actually I want four, one for the wife me daughter and gun


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

In I'll take two!


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

I like them both...but i think the Red one sticks out more....love to get one or two...when will they be avaiable....thanks Honkers53


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wish I could answer guys, Ive done all I can do at this point. PM's sent and all just havent received any feedback, so all I can tell you is be like methusala with patience-thanks.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

The PredatorTalk decal..... Is this one of those urban legends?


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I think they are about as rare as coyotes coming to the call are in my area.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Like the mountain lion in East Texas....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

HunterGatherer said:


> The PredatorTalk decal..... Is this one of those urban legends?


Its the original legend.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Cheez said:


> I think they are about as rare as coyotes coming to the call are in my area.


They are like rare coyotes, but have the name coynots and they dont come to the call.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

HunterGatherer said:


> Like the mountain lion in East Texas....


It makes sasquatch, the abominable snowman, yeti, bigfoot, skunk ape, the boggy creek monster and et ALL believable.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> I got mine!!





Stonegod said:


> I got mine!!


I suppose santa landed on your roof and an elf handed you one right?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> I got mine!!


TMI............. LEAVE GO OF THAT LITTLE BUGGER !!


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> I got mine!!


Are we still talking about the decal.... or is this about your virginity?


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Haha! Sorry, didn't mean to reveal any personal secrets...


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

YotePill said:


> On a serious note...when exactly can we purchase a decal. I would love to put one on the truck.


When saquatch, bigfoot, yeti, abominable snowman, skunk ape, boggy creek monster, and E.T are captured live. And that is on a serious note.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No one is saying that Geoff.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

There are things in the periphery that are going on, and its affecting getting out any concrete answers on a date for the decals. I was merely trying to stress the impossibility of providing an answer, that would satisfy everyones questions in an indirect way. All I can say is take this as a way of putting to rest future questions regarding the decals, till what time I can get back with a firm reply as to the progress/availablity of them. This is as good an answer at this point that I can give, and as for having a friend make some decals etc....the major point concerning that is this--it HAS to be approved from PT's founder/owner. Until I hear from him--which has been awhile-- there can be no moving forward in whatever direction this project is headed for. Thanks for understanding and please all BE PATIENT---I have been for quite some time now. Thanks for your concerns, rest assured I have sent PM's regarding the decals--Ralph.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im a patient person

i can wait,but i really do want one

so just keep us informed on the progress


----------



## James1661 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks great, my decal experience says if the red is put on your truck or car window it will turn pink after in the sun for awhile. Unless a high quality high cost vinyl is used. I would recommend white for a window decal and either of the other colors for a shirt/hat.
Great job on the design!


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey Antlerz is there any update? My truck window is too empty!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Halfbreed convinced me of blue, good ole Texan thinking.


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

Prefer blue but will get a coupla each when available.


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

Love the Red...sticks out better...Rusty


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I was thinking he might not have been on for a wile Stone. Does that mean we need to get someone new on the project?


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Voted for blue but I like them both. I'd guess you'll run an initial color then possibly offer others later if it does well. Personally I think white would look great on a tinted window just as red would look slickt on a gun case/safe.


----------



## 25.06 dead (Aug 13, 2013)

Are the decals available now or when will they be. I Want some


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll look into this and let you all know.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Put me On da List! I prefer Red myself!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz is not. I am waiting for a quote. Last one I got would make them about $9 each delivered.

I was hoping for a better deal, but by not ordering 1000 you don't get a deal.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Id pay $9


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll pay $10 today paypal/cashiers check?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got another quote that will reduce the cost to about 5. I need the guy to contact me though to work through some details. I'll have to buy 100 up front printed on white vinyl. They'll be round, blue circle with white letters and a white center with coyote and cross hairs


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I am ready to buy a few, and jump up and down with excitement when they come :sheep:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll take 2!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Dimensions?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A 5" circle

I 'm still waiting on another quote and I'm sure that they will take time to print/ship. So I'm not taking orders yet but a few more I'll take a fews would be good.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok Ill take a few then! Lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YUP!!!!!!!!!!!! at 5 bucks i'll take 5----------------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We're actively seeking more estimates on these right now guys, so give us a few days to see if we can come up with a better deal and the best quality decal we can for the money. 
Thanks for your support. 
Don


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll take a few at that price too, especially in white.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Any updates?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Those look great! What's the news on them as of now?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm going to order them in the next few days.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to hear YD........


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm fired up


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We're still a few weeks out on actually having them in hand which is totally my fault. With the move, and travelling back and forth to Vegas and life getting in the way things have been hectic. The ball is rolling though.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't wanna steal Don's glory because this is all him but I was too excited once I saw the proof not to post.....


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks Great!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

:smiley_10sign:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don Don he's the man
If he can't do it,no one can


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

holy crap Don, you got your own cheerleaders now............... :wink:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

hey,you cant blame a guy for trying can you lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Must provide pictures in skirt in order to be considered for the promotional cheerleader giveaway!!!! These can later be placed on your favorite neighbors lawn or placed in your corn patch to scare crows!!!!

P.S. Great Job DON!!!!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thats it, a picture of me in a skirt and i get free decal

well i think that can be done

would you like a close up of my legs?

and should i where a half shirt or a tube top?

i will do just about anything to get something for free,thats how cheap i am (should i add "easy" too)


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

WAY too much information SGB.........LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

c'mon, you know you would love to see that photo lol

sure you may have night mares for years to come,but you would still like to see the pic


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

No thanks SGB, I'm still not completely over the pain med trips............... :saywhat:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think i my have made a mistake in opening this up but then again SG still never modeled his black sweater if my memory serves me correctly!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:tmi:


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Have the decals been made so we can order some? my vehicles have been asking


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm expecting the shipment soon...I'll post them for sale when I get them. Honest !


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

You're the man Don!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll post the prices when I offer them for sale. Go visit the neighbors and clean out their couch......


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

AH 1 um aahh 2 uh um aaahhh 3 uh um uh aaaahhhh 4 all heck never mind!!! How much ?? and will these be signed sealed and delivered? :angel: :smile: just need to start saving !!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I am Ready for them!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

See the post in the advertisers corner !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

edit ....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Recived my decals today they ARE NICE---------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Skip. I mailed you some to give away at your hunt.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*ONE OF MY DECALS ON MY HUNT'EN CAMPER WINDOW----LOOKS GREAT-----------------THANKS DON-------sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That looks great SB!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Thanks Skip.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Don are these still available?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep ! let me know how many you want...they make great christmas presents !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Their Nice---put another on my hunting truck :biggrin: :biggrin: sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks great Skip, plate says your truck is only 5 HP.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*heres a better pic just took it the others took last night----ha haa 5hp never notice that before---old stright 6 in her still runs great [96]-----going hunting today-------------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, good luck on the hunt.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looking good Skip, good luck on the hunt!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're gonna have to put one on that new truck too Skip !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Great looking logo, I might have to pick one up.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

everyone should have at least one or two or maybe even three....


----------



## frogman (Nov 21, 2013)

Are these still available?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, contact youngdon


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bump, hey Don are the Predator Talk decals still available? If so how much are they, I am needing some as my last truck was traded in for the new one. Send me the address in a PM or however you want to handle it thanks Ralph.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I still have some in a box somewhere..... Once I get moved remind me.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Are they Still 1.50 Each?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok NP Don thanks.


----------

